# I need some advice...



## sharona27 (Nov 13, 2004)

I am looking to attend culinary school, but I am not sure about reputations and where to go. I already graduated college with a BS so I don't want to a long program. I have been looking into three programs in particular. Does anyone have any insight into these: French Culinary Institute (NY, NY), Institute of Culinary Education (NY, NY), or Apicius the Culinary Institute of Florence (Florence, Italy)? I would really appreciate any comments. Thanks


----------



## theloggg (Sep 28, 1999)

Johnson and Wales in Denver has a program for people with a bachelors. It's a year long because you don't take the academics, only cooking classes.

Logan


----------

